# MS Clutch?



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

I took the transmission off of my car yesterday (massive pain...) to see what kind of clutch was in the car. What I found was a twin plate with the only identifying mark being the letters "MS". I forgot to get the pictures off my friend's camera. I'll post them once I get them. Anyone have a clue as to what brand clutch that is? I looked up MS clutches on Google but just got back a bunch of garbage. 

Thanks!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Pics would defo help.

Bob


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

Here are some really high res images


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

eh i would say its actually  an os geiken clutch


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, that would be really surprising. If it is then I am definitely going to buy a rebuild kit vice a new clutch! Thanks =)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It's not any clutch, it's an M&S clutch...


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

I feel kinda dumb now that I look at the "MS" again and realize it's definitely an "OS"


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

protoman said:


> I feel kinda dumb now that I look at the "MS" again and realize it's definitely an "OS"


I was about to post that it looks more like OS.


----------

